# Sump return pump - Jebao DCT vs the rest



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm planning out my sump and am looking for advice on a return pump. I'll be using an eShopps PF-300 overflow box from my 25g DT into a 10g sump.

Budget is a consideration but I'm not ignorant to the fact that I will eventually upgrade from my existing 25g to a larger tank. I'd much rather buy once if possible or at least buy something with a bit of resale appeal. Right now I'm looking at a Jebao DCT 3000

https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-...0-Controllable-Water-Pump-237-to-790-GPH.html

It's rated at 237 to 790 GPH, which should give me some flexibility if I upgrade.

Does anyone have experience with this pump? Is a better option? Any other considerations?


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

(meant to post this in the saltwater/equipment section. Mods, please move this)


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Been using my jebao for a few weeks and I'm happy with it. Look at petsandponds they are cheaper than reef supplies. They also are easy if you have a problem, they sent me a brand new jebao powerhead when it failed 8 months in


----------



## AquariumDepot.ca (Jan 26, 2016)

I am using a DCT-12000 in my sump to pump water from the basement to my 180 gallon in my living room. Thing is a monster and is been working well for the past two months.


----------

